# Buffy fans anyone?



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I admit it.I'm a grown man and am a Buffy fan.I didn't start watching the original tv broadcast until the 5th season finale,so I missed a lot of the "magic" of waiting for the next episode to air and following the storyline from week to week.I avoided the show for a long time because of the "silly" title.Thought it was a kiddie show or for girls only.After passing the 1st season dvd's many times in the store,I decided to give it a shot.Instant fan.Started recording the show on my vcr when I was at work to hold me over until the later dvd's were available.Haven't watched any Buffy in a long time...thinking I might start over from episode 1 and see if it still has the same appeal after all these years.

How many other Buffy fans are out there?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Love, love, love Buffy.  I've never made sure I was in front of the television every single week for any other programme.  If it was still going, I'd still be watching.    I miss it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Loved the show. Still miss Giles.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*raises hand* I miss Buffy, but my favorite character was actually Oz.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> *raises hand* I miss Buffy, but my favorite character was actually Oz.


I was devastated when Oz left. I kept waiting for him to come back and stay again. It's okay, I know I'm sad.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I have a "and then Buffy staked Edward" tee-shirt...does that count?!  

Sandy


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Me, me, me!! *waves hand*

I have all 7 seasons on DVD AND um, I probably shouldn't admit this next part - I also have 3 little stuffed bears that are named Willow, Buffy & Angel - same as the ones here:









I also have a lot of the Buffy graphic novels that came out - and my next purchase is going to be the action-animated comic series (by Joss). I think they're still releasing these episodes.

Who else here was a fan of Angel or watched another series just because it has one of the original Buffy cast members in it? HIMYM is of course very popular in its own rights...I LOVE Christian Kane (from Angel) in Leverage, and watch David (Angel) in Bones every week. Hmmm, are there others I'm missing? oh, whats her name - Anya? - is coming to Life Unexpected (which I don't watch).

I'm still in deep denial that Buffy was cancelled!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

> David (Angel) in Bones every week!


 OHHH YEAH


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Buffy was a favorite show in our house.
Until the last season that is.
Buffy and Spike - ewww.  Loved Spike - as a despicable vamp not a love object.
And all that other stuff.

Favs: Spike for shure. Oz def. Giles - yes. Zander - my man. Cordelia - easy on the eyes.
Didn't like Dawn and got tired of Joyce.
Drusilla was a giggle and Anya was overthetop.
Angel was neat.

Oh yeah, my daughter's friends were amazed that her folks like the show.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

cargalmn said:


> Who else here was a fan of Angel or watched another series just because it has one of the original Buffy cast members in it? HIMYM is of course very popular in its own rights...I LOVE Christian Kane (from Angel) in Leverage, and watch David (Angel) in Bones every week. Hmmm, are there others I'm missing? oh, whats her name - Anya? - is coming to Life Unexpected (which I don't watch).


You'll find Giles on alot of BBC shows  We've been watching Merlin recently. And we really enjoyed Dollhouse (Faith and another short-lived Weedon project to boot)


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

mom133d said:


> You'll find Giles on alot of BBC shows  We've been watching Merlin recently. And we really enjoyed Dollhouse (Faith and another short-lived Weedon project to boot)


I'll have to look for Merlin. I forgot about Dollhouse - I've seen every episode but the last 2 (when shows get cancelled, I delay watching the last eps for as long as possible; i have issues with things ending  ).....I'll finish it soon. LOL

I loved the character of Faith. Buffy was of course my favorite! I also liked Willow a lot.

What was everyone's favorite episodes?? I have the BTVS - the Musical CD so I can sing along to the songs, so I'd say that's one of my favorites. I also really liked Hush (you know, the one where they didn't say anything).


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Never watched an episode until 4 years ago.  But loved them.  Then watched all of Angel and all of Firefly (not that there were many Firefly episodes.)


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I have a "and then Buffy staked Edward" tee-shirt...does that count?!
> 
> Sandy


Love it!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just going to post that video!! I'm a huge Buffy fan, too. My kids know all the words to all the songs in the musical


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh holy sweet mother of all things Buffy - that video was the bomb.  I don't know if that phrase is used anymore, but saying it's "awesome" or "fantastic" simply doesn't cut it.

Now I have to go watch some BTVS shows this weekend!!!!!!!!

THANKS FOR POSTING IT!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

A BIG 61 year old Buffy fan here!!! I have all the DVD's...  What about Zanders' girlfriend, the one afraid of Bunnies.. 
jp


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

that would be Anya


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

LOOOOOVE "Buffy."  And "Angel," which was a superb series in its own right and unlike "Buffy," "Angel" left on a high note.  The last 2 or so seasons of "Buffy" were pretty bad (with some notable episodes as exceptions.)  Anyway, I also avoided it for years because I thought it was a lame girly show.  Then a guy friend of mine who was big on horror/fantasy convinced me to give it a try.  And I was hooked instantly.  I even liked Dawn, though she was frequently annoying.  But I didn't hate her.  It's remarkable if you watch the series all the way through just how much every single character changed.  There was real growth for all of them.

Of the supporting characters: Anya (Anyanka) was brilliant!  Her fear of bunny rabbits still makes me laugh.  On one of episodes in the last season there was a flashback of her back in the old days (like, middle ages, I guess) with her Troll husband (remember him?) and she was raising bunnies in the hut.  Kind of makes you wonder what the bunnies did to her later!

Druscilla = magnificence.  There's never been anyone like her on television since.  

Spike was a great foil for both Buffy and Angel.  

I miss Riley, though the writers really did run out of things for him to do once he lost his semi-super powers, so I understand why they had to write him off.  

I miss the Mayor!  

And Glory - loved her!  

And Miss Calendar -  

I always thought it would have been great if one season Buffy became the Big Bad. All that stress she was under could definitely make a Slayer snap.  Although I suppose with Faith already being bad having two Big Bad Slayers would be overkill.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

cargalmn said:


> What was everyone's favorite episodes?? I have the BTVS - the Musical CD so I can sing along to the songs, so I'd say that's one of my favorites. I also really liked Hush (you know, the one where they didn't say anything).


Oh, there are so many! "Once More With Feeling" (the musical episode) was a masterpiece. So was "Hush" - most of which was silent. What a brilliant idea! I think pretty much all of their Halloween episodes were great. (Remember when Anya dressed up as a bunny because Xander said you have to dress up as a demon on Halloween!) Also, the episode with the vampire Willow. Hilarious! (I think it was the one where Anya was revealed to be a demon and we got to see an alternate universe where Buffy was not in Sunnydale. Willow was a vamp in leather! "Look at my outfit!") And, of course, "The Body" - where Buffy's mom died - was devastating.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Speaking of "Angel" - you can get the entire series on DVD for $50 today only at Amazon.

http://tinyurl.com/32merb2


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

All this totally reminded me of a funny thing.  My husband is *not* into Buffy (i know, how could I have married him?!  LOL)...anyhow, anytime he says "I have a theory," I launch into singing "I have a theory, it could be demons" from the musical episode.  I played it for him on DVD, and sang it enough, so now he knows that if he mistakingly says "I have a theory," he KNOWS what's coming next!

Oh, and he's an Engineer so he says that a *lot*.  LOLOL


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the whole series. I especially like Buffy's snarky sense of humor.  Does anyone ever watch How I Met your Mother, and when you see Alyson Hannigan, all you can think of is that she's Willow? I really think they ought to do an episode where Alyson's character dreams about being a witch who wants to destroy the world, maybe a Halloween episode.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree.
Alyson will always be Willow.
And I think that would be an awesome script.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Love it!


Thanks! It's always a pleasure watching Buffy stake that creep Edward.

Sandy


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Add me to the fan club!  

I took Karen to the Children's Book Festival last weekend and was fortunate to catch Amber Benson (played Tara, Willow's lover) doing a reading from her book "Among Ghosts".  Of course we bought the book and got it signed.  Karen said it was really good.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Good to see so many Buffy fans.I too have all the seasons on dvd.As for favorite episodes..most people name Hush or Once More With Feeling.Those are great episodes,but mine would have to be The Wish and Dopplegangland.I love vampire Willow in that alternate reality.As for Spike,I also liked him better as a villain than a scooby.Loved Dru and Anya.Oz was a very cool character,but I actually prefered Willow with Tara.I've also read pretty much all of the paperback books(before I got my kindle of course).If you get a chance watch the Paleyfest panel with the cast getting back together.It's pretty good.It's available on dvd and I think it's on youtube as well.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I think my favourite episodes are the ones named so far, Once More With Feeling (been listening to the songs again because of this thread), Hush and the one with vampire Willow.  I quite liked to see Angelus too.  Loved the episode where Buffy and Angelus are caught up in a ghost replay thingy (sorry, I'm tired), it got me loving the song I Only Have Eyes For You.

Couldn't resist posting that video!

There were rumours of a new film but one that had nothing to do with the series.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> I think my favourite episodes are the ones named so far, Once More With Feeling (been listening to the songs again because of this thread), Hush and the one with vampire Willow. I quite liked to see Angelus too. Loved the episode where Buffy and Angelus are caught up in a ghost replay thingy (sorry, I'm tired), it got me loving the song I Only Have Eyes For You.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting that video!
> 
> There were rumours of a new film but one that had nothing to do with the series.


I loved once more with feeling!!!


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't mind saying I'm a huge Buffy fan, they probably don't come much bigger than me    The Buffy forum (or posting board as we used to call it,) known as The Bronze and later the Bronze Beta (when WB closed the original Buffy web site) was the first forum I ever joined.  Joss and many of the cast and writers used to post there.  They had a real involvement with the forum community, and some ideas and names actually came from forum members - for example the term "scooby gang" was first used on the forum and they introduced it into the show.  Anya was named after a poster, and the idea of a musical episode was born on the forum.  

I live in Australia and twice I flew to L.A. to attend the annual Posting Board Party, with most of the cast and writers attending (all except SMG, who always snubbed the internet and the posting board party.)  I've met Joss and most of the cast (and have the photos to prove it!  )  Anthony Steward Head (Giles) performed one year, as did James Marsters.  Totally awesome.  The pre-party one year was held at a bar much like the Bronze, with Darling Violetta performing (they do the Angel theme song.)  I have great memories of the "Buffy era."  

I actually met my wife in The Bronze.    There were always local get-togethers of posters, and Buffy marathons etc.  The following year after we started going out, my Valentines day present to her was to fly her to L.A. for the PBP.

Of course it was the VCR era back then, and Australia was way behind the American airing of the show, so I used to have an American friend record it and mail the tape over each week.  I'd then have to get it converted from NTSC to PAL (which I had to pay for) and all the local Bronzers would meet up for our weekly ep.  With the cost of tapes, postage and converting, it used to cost me $40 an ep, just so we could see it in advance, LOL.  (No internet downloads back then.  )

Apart from all the Buffy/Angel dvd's (and Firefly  ), and autographed photos around the house, I have the Buffy yearbooks, The Watchers Guides (seasons guides etc) and the Scripts.  The scripts are great to read, because there's so much humour written by Joss and the other writers that you don't see in the scene.  Highly recommended reading for any fan.  Oh, and all my computer sounds (email, shutdown etc) are all Buffy excerpts.  When I empty my recycle bin, Buffy says "could this get yuckier?"  

I think I can claim I'm a bit of a fan (atic)  

Michael


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow . . . to all of that.  LOL.  I didn't have internet back then, sounds like I missed out!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MmmmBalf,

I was a SoCal Bronzer!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I think my favourite episodes are the ones named so far, Once More With Feeling (been listening to the songs again because of this thread), Hush and the one with vampire Willow.


I those three were my favs also.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Michael,
...and I thought I was a rabid fan (slinking away in shame)!  I did re-buy the entire series when it came out on DVD and of course I have everything Firefly related.
And since you're an Aussie, one of my absolute favorite Sci-fi series was Farscape...I still miss it.  I think it was the best sci-fi series until Galactica and it might be a tie.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just said I know nothing about Cyndi in the Say Something Nice thread. If I saw her post here first I would have mentioned that she has to be a good person if she's a Buffy fan. I had the complete DVDs of both Buffy and Angel until a few months ago when in my financial crisis I sold them on eBay.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you all know GelaSkins has Buffy-themed Kindle skins available? You can see them here.



(I've been looking at their Marvel skins which are pretty cool, too. Thinking of a Spidey skin.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My son wandered by while I was reading posts here and his comment "Oh my God people can't you let Buffy R.I.P.?" My answer 
hell NO.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Did you all know GelaSkins has Buffy-themed Kindle skins available? You can see them here.
> 
> 
> 
> (I've been looking at their Marvel skins which are pretty cool, too. Thinking of a Spidey skin.)


Another good reason for me to get a Kindle. 



BTackitt said:


> My son wandered by while I was reading posts here and his comment "Oh my God people can't you let Buffy R.I.P.?" My answer
> hell NO.


Right answer.  My OH keeps laughing at me, everytime he looks at the computer he sees the word Buffy. Maybe I'm on this thread too much.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Monique - do you ever drop by there still?  I occasionally swing by just for a bit of nostalgia.  It still looks exactly the same, even some of the same old faces.  They still have the birthday gnome, and yay of the day, LOL.  Due to the time difference I was usually around for Losers (after midnight PST.)

Did you go to any of the PBPs?

Michael (Balf)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Yes I admit it.I'm a grown man and am a Buffy fan.I didn't start watching the original tv broadcast until the 5th season finale,so I missed a lot of the "magic" of waiting for the next episode to air and following the storyline from week to week.I avoided the show for a long time because of the "silly" title.Thought it was a kiddie show or for girls only.After passing the 1st season dvd's many times in the store,I decided to give it a shot.Instant fan.Started recording the show on my vcr when I was at work to hold me over until the later dvd's were available.Haven't watched any Buffy in a long time...thinking I might start over from episode 1 and see if it still has the same appeal after all these years.
> 
> How many other Buffy fans are out there?


hand up!

me me me. and my daughter too. We both loved Spike to death, no pun intended. but i really miss it. sometimes i pull out a dvd and rewatch one. my daughter's favorite is 'once more with feelilng'....she's a musician. go figure. grin


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MmmmBalf said:


> Monique - do you ever drop by there still? I occasionally swing by just for a bit of nostalgia. It still looks exactly the same, even some of the same old faces. They still have the birthday gnome, and yay of the day, LOL. Due to the time difference I was usually around for Losers (after midnight PST.)
> 
> Did you go to any of the PBPs?
> 
> Michael (Balf)


Gosh, I haven't been back in ages and ages. Sure had fun while I was there though. We SoCalers actually got together for dinner about once week. Good memories.

Yes, I did got to a PBP! Got to meet Joss et al too. The pre-party was at a club called the Key Club. I don't know if DV performed at all of the PBPs, but they were at the one I went to. I wonder if we were at the same one?!?


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Monique said:


> Gosh, I haven't been back in ages and ages. Sure had fun while I was there though. We SoCalers actually got together for dinner about once week. Good memories.
> 
> Yes, I did got to a PBP! Got to meet Joss et al too. The pre-party was at a club called the Key Club. I don't know if DV performed at all of the PBPs, but they were at the one I went to. I wonder if we were at the same one?!?


Haha, yes, the Key Club, that was it. Sounds like we were at the same one! 2001 I think that one was. LOL. Small world. I'm trying to remember the SoCalers I knew (there were probably more of them than any other group ) TB (real name Gwen) I was good friends with (she came & lived in Melb for 12 months.) Hmmm, there are others who I can't think of right now. It's getting to be a fair while ago  Did you use the same name there? (I was Balf. As the internet grew and I joined more sites, I found that Balf was often taken, so I changed to MmmmBalf )

Balf


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Gee, I live in L.A. and I didn't know about parties and events where you could meet the cast and Joss. Though I got here in 2000, I'm not sure what was still in production at that point.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I just said I know nothing about Cyndi in the Say Something Nice thread. If I saw her post here first I would have mentioned that she has to be a good person if she's a Buffy fan. I had the complete DVDs of both Buffy and Angel until a few months ago when in my financial crisis I sold them on eBay.


Oh no!!!  I hope you can get them back soon!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Yes I admit it.I'm a grown man and am a Buffy fan.I didn't start watching the original tv broadcast until the 5th season finale,so I missed a lot of the "magic" of waiting for the next episode to air and following the storyline from week to week.I avoided the show for a long time because of the "silly" title.Thought it was a kiddie show or for girls only.After passing the 1st season dvd's many times in the store,I decided to give it a shot.Instant fan.Started recording the show on my vcr when I was at work to hold me over until the later dvd's were available.Haven't watched any Buffy in a long time...thinking I might start over from episode 1 and see if it still has the same appeal after all these years.
> 
> How many other Buffy fans are out there?


How did I miss this? I have the box set, a Buffy bookshelf, my Kindle is named Willow. Oh, I have a Tara doll signed by Amber Benson. I stalk follow most of the actors on Twitter.

I came to it after FX started showing reruns -- I think that was about season 5. I would walk in from work and it would just be starting and I was actually a little embarrassed when my husband walked in and saw we watching. And then I started watching it unashamedly and so did he.

We occasionally do Buffy mini-marathons with themes.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> A BIG 61 year old Buffy fan here!!! I have all the DVD's... What about Zanders' girlfriend, the one afraid of Bunnies..
> jp





geoffthomas said:


> that would be Anya


And Xander. (Sorry, sorry -- geek.)


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Yes, I'm a certified Buffy fan - and worryingly word-perfect in my favourite episodes. I graduated to Angel, but didn't really enjoy it after series two. Still can't choose between Giles (reliable, with an edge of excitement) and Spike (he'd do _anything_ for the girl he loves). I still re-watch it (all seven series) if I feel down. I like the camaraderie of the early series best; it upsets me when they get fragmented. The following questions for other fans: 
Perfect pairings?

Buffy and Angel/ Spike?

Spike and Drusilla/ Buffy?

Willow and Oz/ Tara?

Xander and Cordelia/ Anya?

Poor Giles never really got anywhere in the romance stakes (no pun intended) "Cup of tea, cup of tea, almost got (lucky) ...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

*Buffy and Angel/ Spike?* Spoike!!! <-- my Dru imitation. I like Angel more on reviewing, but definitely a Spike fan. Spike, when he was William, said he was a bad poet, but a good man. Angel, when he was Liam, was pretty much a mess. Will get emotional at Buffy sending him to a hell dimension.

*Spike and Drusilla/ Buffy?* Buffy!
*
Willow and Oz/ Tara?* A tie. I notice Kennedy wasn't one of the choices. ::snerk::

*Xander and Cordelia/ Anya?* Anya


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I pretty much agree that Buffy was best off with Spike - at least if danger was afoot. With Buffy and Angel it was all angst and romantic misery - which made for great viewing (the Buffy and Angel theme music still brings tears to my eyes), but did cloud Buffy's judgement. Perhaps I shopuld also have offered the Buffy/ Riley option, but he was just a bit too ordinary for her.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Buffy was pretty good.  Just finished watching the final ep of season 6 tonight.  I've been going through them again these last couple of months.  Season 7 starts Sunday or Monday.

Like the rest, I like Once More With Feeling and Hush.

I was at work several months ago and we were playing Once More With Feeling on my computer when the phone rang.  Ten seconds after I answered, the customer said, "Once More With Feeling, right?"


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Buffy and Angel/ Spike?
*Angel* if it's only between these two. Spoike was a lot more fun as an enemy. When he got his soul...ugh. I did not enjoy that at all. Actually, I do wish Riley was an option. The thing about Riley is that his "ordinariness" doesn't bother me. He understood Buffy and he's the one person she could have grown old with. Alas, the writers ran out of ideas for him.

Spike and Drusilla/ Buffy?
*Drusilla,* of course! Who doesn't love Dru?

Willow and Oz/ Tara?
*Oz...?* This is a tough one because they were so different (and not just in the obvious ways.)

Xander and Cordelia/ Anya?
*Anya!* Cordelia in her high school years was too selfish.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Buffy and Angel/ Spike?  Early on Angel until the whole noble self-sacrifice stuff made me sick.  I'm still annoyed he left.  Spike because at least he stuck by her until the end.  He was more fun evil although I liked when he was mean to everyone but was still a softie towards her.

Riley bored me to tears, I was delighted when he left.

Spike and Drusilla/ Buffy?  Buffy!  Although I liked mad old Dru.  

Willow and Oz/ Tara?  They were both too good for Willow.  *Waits to be attacked.*  I LOVED Oz and then I grew to love Tara too, both of  them more than Willow anyway.

Xander and Cordelia/ Anya?  Anya.  No contest.  

I liked the Angel series until the whole Connor/Cordy deal.  Still watched it afterwards but I've never watched the last season.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MmmmBalf said:


> Haha, yes, the Key Club, that was it. Sounds like we were at the same one! 2001 I think that one was. LOL. Small world. I'm trying to remember the SoCalers I knew (there were probably more of them than any other group ) TB (real name Gwen) I was good friends with (she came & lived in Melb for 12 months.) Hmmm, there are others who I can't think of right now. It's getting to be a fair while ago  Did you use the same name there? (I was Balf. As the internet grew and I joined more sites, I found that Balf was often taken, so I changed to MmmmBalf )
> 
> Balf


Wow. Yes, I remember Gwen. I can't remember other names, not even my own! I'll have to noodle on that and see what I can shake loose.

What a small world!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I've never read any of the scripts.I have all of the paperbacks(some are pretty good...others seem like they weren't even written about the same characters from the show),the Watchers Guides and yearbook.I can't even begin to guess how much I've spent over the years on signed items and Fox Studio show prop auctions.Of course all the soundtracks are on my ipod.

I liked Angel but usually skip the "Conner/evil Cordy era" too.I'll watch the ones where Wesley breaks Faith out of prison so she can save all their butts though.Like it when she smacks Conner down.But I never really cared for Angel when he was on Buffy.

Would have loved to attend a posting board party.Sounds great.

A few other things...

1. Anyone watch the unaired pilot? A different actress playing our Willow? Can't imagine Buffy without Alyson Hannigan. Also the library is huge. You can see parts of it on youtube or buy the dvd.

2. Who was your favorite "Big Bad" from the show? Mine was the Mayor.Glory a close second.

3. Did you ever shed a tear while watching? You know...not that I ever did of course.I'M A MANLY MAN DARN IT!!!  Just curious.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I liked the Angel series until the whole Connor/Cordy deal. Still watched it afterwards but I've never watched the last season.


You know Connor was not on the last season of "Angel," right? The last season was excellent with a superb finale. (It had Spike. It also saw the return of Christian Kane as Lindsey. And we got to say goodbye to Cordy. And in one really moving scene we had a reunion of sorts between Angel, Cordy and Doyle (the late Glenn Quinn.)) Plus, the final season contained the best "Angel" episode ever: "Smile Time" when Angel was turned into a puppet.

I cried a lot during "Buffy" and I'm not ashamed to admit it. I think the first time was when Miss Calendar was murdered by Angelus and Giles found her.

I've seen the original pilot with a different Willow. It's interesting. The actress who played Willow was just so different. Obviously Hannigan has our hearts. But she had 7 seasons with Willow vs. the other actress' 20 minutes!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> A few other things...
> 
> 1. Anyone watch the unaired pilot? A different actress playing our Willow? Can't imagine Buffy without Alyson Hannigan. Also the library is huge. You can see parts of it on youtube or buy the dvd.
> 
> ...


1. Yes. Even aside from being so used to Hannigan, she was wrong for the part. She embodies none of the Willow-ness most fans loves and the story lines would not have been the same. There's nothing against the actress there, but I'm glad she was recast -- not that we would have known what we were missing.

2. Um, again, Alyson Hannigan. Yay.

3. A few times, yes. I haven't seen The Body since my mother died though. I think enough time has gone by that it would be okay. I'm not sure any other show depicted that numbness and the tricks that the mind plays.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

DYB said:


> You know Connor was not on the last season of "Angel," right? The last season was excellent with a superb finale. (It had Spike. It also saw the return of Christian Kane as Lindsey. And we got to say goodbye to Cordy. And in one really moving scene we had a reunion of sorts between Angel, Cordy and Doyle (the late Glenn Quinn.)) Plus, the final season contained the best "Angel" episode ever: "Smile Time" when Angel was turned into a puppet.


I had no idea what happened in it, to be honest. I loved Doyle btw.

I used to cry during those few episodes when it seemed like everyone was turning against Buffy. Sad, I know!

Willow was a great baddy. I liked the Mayor too. Wasn't mad about Glory though. She acted like my 3 year old would if she had superpowers.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Relationships:

Buffy & Faith 
Spike & Dru
Willow & Xander!



derek alvah said:


> 1. Anyone watch the unaired pilot? A different actress playing our Willow? Can't imagine Buffy without Alyson Hannigan. Also the library is huge. You can see parts of it on youtube or buy the dvd.
> 
> 2. Who was your favorite "Big Bad" from the show? Mine was the Mayor.Glory a close second.
> 
> 3. Did you ever shed a tear while watching? You know...not that I ever did of course.I'M A MANLY MAN DARN IT!!! Just curious.


1. Yes, I've seen the unaired pilot, but a very long time ago. Can hardly remember it now.

2. My favourite big bad was Angelus in the second half of S2. The killing of Ms Calendar wins it for him. Glory 2nd followed closely by the Mayor.

3. Well being that I'm also a manly man, I would never cry  - but if I did it probably would have been in New Moon Rising, when Oz & Willow are in his van, and Oz is about to leave. Willow "I feel like some part of me will always be waiting for you. Like, if I'm old and blue-haired and I turn a corner in Istanbul and there you are - I won't be surprised. Because you're there with me - you know?" And Oz says "I know, but now's not that time I guess." Also the S5 finale, The Gift, when Buffy sacrifices herself for Dawn. That might have been a teary moment if you were that way inclined 

Balf


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

My favourite Big Bad was also the Mayor - he was so lovably evil and I enjoyed his finicky ways and his real affection toward Faith. Spike in series two was pretty good too.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a fan of anything Whedon. Have the boxed sets of Buffy and Angel, Firefly and Serenity on blu-ray, Dollhouse on blu-ray, and of course Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog on blu.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Also a fan of Whedon.Loved Buffy,Angel,Firefly and his X-Men comics.For some reason I couldn't stand Dollhouse.Bored me to tears.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Sigh. Now after all these posts, I have to go back and rewatch. too bad for me. 

Buffy/spike
Willow/OZ definfitly. love love love OZ

I didn't enjoy the teen angst with buffy/angel, and i watched the angel series, and didn't like it after season 2. LOVED Doyle. RIP


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I loved both the Buffy and Angel series.  Have all the DVDs of all the seasons.  They are great to take on airplane rides -- both my husband and I enjoy watching them again!


----------

